# Stihl MS251 vs MS271 for my firewood habit?



## A31unit (Mar 17, 2016)

Looking for a new saw mostly for firewood. No real large trees. Don't have enough money for a 261 so I have narrowed it down to these 2 in my price range. Stihl dealer right down the street and real good people. I get most of my firewood delivered from a local tree crew in rounds say none larger than 18". The length of these logs is close to 18" but some are longer and some shorter. I usually just split em the way they are delivered and stack em. Then later I will put the split logs into a homemade jig about 3' tall by 16" wide. I pack em in tight and just saw the whole group at once to about 16" so they fit nicely into my wood stove. I like the weight of the 251 and think it should have enough power. It certainly will be used "occasionally" since I only burn 2 cord at the most a year.


----------



## tickhound93 (Mar 17, 2016)

The 251s are pretty good, can't speak of the 271 as its kind of an odd duck. What's price difference?


----------



## A31unit (Mar 17, 2016)

tickhound93 said:


> The 251s are pretty good, can't speak of the 271 as its kind of an odd duck. What's price difference?


$50 more for the ms271


----------



## tickhound93 (Mar 17, 2016)

Where does the 271 weigh in? Just over 50cc? I don't have my catalog here or I'd look for myself. Remember boys and girls, there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## A31unit (Mar 17, 2016)

I think the 271 is 50cc and 12.3lbs it's a "farm and ranch" model
The 251 is 45.6cc and 10.8lbs it's a "homeowner" model
I think the 271 has 1/2 horsepower more.


----------



## Shagbark (Mar 17, 2016)

More cc's will pull an 18" bar with full comp chain better.


----------



## logeeland (Mar 17, 2016)

What about a used 261? There are some great used ones out there. But in terms of the 251 to 271, I am always of fan of an 18" bar and the 271 will run one. If you don't mind the added weight, get the 271.


----------



## A31unit (Mar 17, 2016)

Stihl sells the ms251 standard with an 18" bar. Wonder why there isn't an option for a 16" bar on this saw.
The 271 can be bought with the choice of a16"-20"


----------



## logeeland (Mar 17, 2016)

I would not run a 20" on a 271. A 251 will run an 18" but it runs great with a 16"


----------



## lambs (Mar 17, 2016)

Most dealers will switch the bar for you especially if you're looking for a shorter bar.


----------



## Spectre468 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have a 271 and cannot imagine stepping down to a 251. The price difference is negligible, but the quality difference is not. Much better construction with the 271, better oiling and air filtration. I really stepped it up by running the HD filter on mine.
Seriously, in the cut, my 271 feels more powerful than my 261, for several hundred dollars less. If I had purchased the 271 first, I don't think I would have bought the 261. I'm running 16" 3/8 rs chains on both sàws.


----------



## Franny K (Mar 18, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> I have a 271 and cannot imagine stepping down to a 251. The price difference is negligible, but the quality difference is not. Much better construction with the 271, better oiling and air filtration. I really stepped it up by running the HD filter on mine.


That hd filter will fit on the 251 also. The parts sheet may be so the guy behind the counter says it is not applicable due to ipl or exploded parts diagram deficiencies. Yes even with the manual in hand pointing to where it says such a thing exists. The 251 is as big as the small (mount) 3005 bar fits on.


----------



## Franny K (Mar 18, 2016)

A31unit said:


> I think the 271 is 50cc and 12.3lbs it's a "farm and ranch" model
> The 251 is 45.6cc and 10.8lbs it's a "homeowner" model
> I think the 271 has 1/2 horsepower more.


Chances are you can walk out of the dealer with an 18 inch bar and picco rim set up on the 251 which would probably put the usefulness for the task described in post 1 pretty similar.

I looked at that farm and ranch sector thinking it was same as homeowner but bigger. I found out the rear handle versions of the ms150 and ms 201 are there and not apparently to be considered pro saws. Kind of strange then I went to the UK Stihl site and there are only 271,291, and 391 in that middle "class"


----------



## ReggieT (Mar 18, 2016)

The "025 is a friend of mine"...here is a decent pile of oak it made short work of!
16 & 18 in bar .325, RS Chain and it flat out slings the chips...in reality I could cut about 90% of my wood with it....I just choose to flirt with other saws from time to time! 
While my "fabled" Sachs Dolmar 116si looks tough, gathers dust , and repair bills!


----------



## A31unit (Mar 18, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> I have a 271 and cannot imagine stepping down to a 251. The price difference is negligible, but the quality difference is not. Much better construction with the 271, better oiling and air filtration. I really stepped it up by running the HD filter on mine.
> Seriously, in the cut, my 271 feels more powerful than my 261, for several hundred dollars less. If I had purchased the 271 first, I don't think I would have bought the 261. I'm running 16" 3/8 rs chains on both sàws.


So you are saying that the HD air filter gives the 271 more power than the stock one? Your response has me wondering..... I don't think I have ever read where anybody talked so well about a 271. So hard to believe that it seems to pull better than a 261!


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 18, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> I have a 271 and cannot imagine stepping down to a 251. The price difference is negligible, but the quality difference is not. Much better construction with the 271, better oiling and air filtration. I really stepped it up by running the HD filter on mine.
> Seriously, in the cut, my 271 feels more powerful than my 261, for several hundred dollars less. If I had purchased the 271 first, I don't think I would have bought the 261. I'm running 16" 3/8 rs chains on both sàws.



I had one to tune up/muffler mod for a guy , i had a spare new 261 air filter and threw it on and it picked up a little over the stock 271 air filter..i was kinda surprised , not a bad saw at all when the air is movin through it.


----------



## A31unit (Mar 18, 2016)

Man! After reading these comments it is sorta pushing me towards the 271! Especially if I can squeeze a bit more out of it with a 261 air filter!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 18, 2016)

Shagbark said:


> More cc's will pull an 18" bar with full comp chain better.



The so-called 18" Stihl bars that fit the 251 barely are over 16", as are most others that fit. There are exceptions, at least from Cannon, but those bars really are too expensive for such a saw.

The 271 is a 291 with a smaller engine, and really too heavy and bulky for a 50cc saw.

I don't know how much more expensive a Husky 545 is than a 271, but it is a pro quality saw ("detuned" 550xp) and surely worth it.



A31unit said:


> Stihl sells the ms251 standard with an 18" bar. Wonder why there isn't an option for a 16" bar on this saw.
> .....



See comment above.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 18, 2016)

A31unit said:


> I think the 271 is 50cc and 12.3lbs it's a "farm and ranch" model
> The 251 is 45.6cc and 10.8lbs it's a "homeowner" model
> I think the 271 has 1/2 horsepower more.



Stihl "farm and ranch" saws are the same quality level as the "homeowner" ones, they just are larger.


----------



## A31unit (Mar 18, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> Stihl "farm and ranch" saws are the same quality level as the "homeowner" ones, they just are larger.


That's really interesting. Never knew that. I did consider a 545 due to research here but im short on husky dealers where I am. The stihl dealer near me is a stand up mom and pop business. They don't flex the price at all but seem to be knowledgable and they have been in business for as long as I can remember.


----------



## A31unit (Mar 18, 2016)

I can't lie though. One time I drove out to a husky dealer about 45 min away. I wanted to get my hands on a husky saw just to compare. This dealer sold both stihl and husky so I was able to compare them side by side. What turned me off was that I knew more about the saws than the guy behind the counter. No lie. He couldn't even answer the length of the warranty when I asked.
Anyway from an untrained uneducated firewood cutter I can tell you this.
The 550xp felt like a race car compared to the 261! With that being said I used to own a 261 and really liked it. I just don't need that much saw anymore. I am afraid what I am about to purchase will fall short since I am forever spoiled by the first real saw I owned. The 261


----------



## Spectre468 (Mar 19, 2016)

If this is your fear, get the 271, pop a HD filter on it, run 40:1 mix, tune it right and don't look back! I can't imagine the 251 will even come close to your expectations. Heck, if you do a good muff mod, it may even exceed your 261's performance, assuming it was bone stock...


----------



## A31unit (Mar 19, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> If this is your fear, get the 271, pop a HD filter on it, run 40:1 mix, tune it right and don't look back! I can't imagine the 251 will even come close to your expectations. Heck, if you do a good muff mod, it may even exceed your 261's performance, assuming it was bone stock...


How do I do all that stuff? Is it ok to run 40:1 for the motor? Also how do I mod the muffler on a 271?


----------



## sunfish (Mar 19, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> The 271 is a 291 with a smaller engine, and really too heavy and bulky for a 50cc saw.


I could not imagine having to use a saw like that!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 19, 2016)

A31unit said:


> I can't lie though. One time I drove out to a husky dealer about 45 min away. I wanted to get my hands on a husky saw just to compare. This dealer sold both stihl and husky so I was able to compare them side by side. What turned me off was that I knew more about the saws than the guy behind the counter. No lie. He couldn't even answer the length of the warranty when I asked.
> Anyway from an untrained uneducated firewood cutter I can tell you this.
> *The 550xp felt like a race car compared to the 261*! With that being said I used to own a 261 and really liked it. I just don't need that much saw anymore. I am afraid what I am about to purchase will fall short since I am forever spoiled by the first real saw I owned. The 261



No surprise there - you got that right!


----------



## USMC615 (Mar 19, 2016)

OP, get the best saw your wallet can afford, do a muff mod, tune it, and get to cuttin'...if not, this thread will hit 25 pages soon enough, lol.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 19, 2016)

USMC615 said:


> OP, get the best saw your wallet can afford, do a muff mod, tune it, and get to cuttin'...if not, this thread will hit 25 pages soon enough, lol.


Well, that's no fun...


----------



## Spectre468 (Mar 20, 2016)

Get the trufuel 40:1, or get the Stihl Motomix and add 5ml of Ultra synthetic. The HD filter should be something the dealer stocks. Lots of MM info on this site...


A31unit said:


> How do I do all that stuff? Is it ok to run 40:1 for the motor? Also how do I mod the muffler on a 271?


----------



## Spectre468 (Mar 21, 2016)

You decide on a saw?


----------



## A31unit (Jun 29, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> You decide on a saw?


Sorry! It has been a while and I haven't responded or pulled the trigger on a saw for that matter. I am looking to get one soon. Question. How will the 40:1 mix give me more performance than the 50:1? I'm almost positive I'm gonna go with the 271


----------



## wombler (Jun 29, 2016)

More oil won't improve performance, but it'll go some way to protecting the saw from the additional strain put on it by the muff mod and retune. A bit more oil == a bit less fuel == slightly richer mixture for a given needle position. Given that you'll almost certainly lean it out a bit to get more power (nobody can resist a screamer ), having more oil in there will keep it running a bit cooler and well lubed than if it was the usual 50:1 mix.


----------



## Full Chisel (Jun 29, 2016)

Actually, a richer oil/fuel mix runs a bit hotter. But definitely some cheap insurance for bearing longevity.

The 271 is a decent saw but they are quite heavy and not the best handling saw in the 50cc class for sure. For the same money you could get into a pro grade Echo 60cc...the CS590. It would also be a bit heavy but quite a bit more power and substantially better build quality than the plastic cased Stihls.


----------



## James Miller (Jun 30, 2016)

Full Chisel said:


> Actually, a richer oil/fuel mix runs a bit hotter. But definitely some cheap insurance for bearing longevity.
> 
> The 271 is a decent saw but they are quite heavy and not the best handling saw in the 50cc class for sure. For the same money you could get into a pro grade Echo 60cc...the CS590. It would also be a bit heavy but quite a bit more power and substantially better build quality than the plastic cased Stihls.


 I agree with this I have a ms250 its OK for small wood. I run a cs590 as my main fire wood saw its built very well and cuts well above its price point. My dealer told me a 270 wasn't enough improvement if I already had a 250.


----------



## Khntr85 (Jun 30, 2016)

I had only a ms251 for years, it will cut what you are discribing with no problem.... Main thing is learn how to keep your chain sharp.... I used the hell out of my ms251 and it still runs perfect....it is a lot lighter than the other 2 saws and will run the 18" bar fine for what you are doin.... I wish you were close to me as I have a 290 and I would say here hold these 2 saws for 3-5 minutes.... Then I would let ou run them....yes the 290 will cut alittle faster, but is the wieght something you want to deal with??

I would actually sell my 290 if my brother didn't "need" to borrow it all the time LOL....


----------



## Khntr85 (Jun 30, 2016)

What is the wieght difference between the 252 and 271??


----------



## A31unit (Jun 30, 2016)

The 271 is 1.5lb heavier than the 251 I believe.
10.8
12.3


----------



## Spectre468 (Jun 30, 2016)

James Miller said:


> I agree with this I have a ms250 its OK for small wood. I run a cs590 as my main fire wood saw its built very well and cuts well above its price point. My dealer told me a 270 wasn't enough improvement if I already had a 250.




The 250/251 aren't even in the same class as the 271, in many ways. The 250 series is home owner grade and the 271 is farm and ranch grade, think of it like a semi-pro saw, a step between the home owner and pro grade saws. I think it is a great saw for what it is. And I'm no stranger to the Stihl pro line. I currently own a 241, 261, 362 and a 661.


----------



## Franny K (Jun 30, 2016)

A31unit said:


> The 271 is 1.5lb heavier than the 251 I believe.
> 10.8
> 12.3


That is the power head, I assume the published values. The 251 uses 3005 bar while the 271 uses 3003 bar so there may be more of a difference in the whole thing even if you only fill the 271 up as full as the 251 capacities.


----------



## James Miller (Jul 1, 2016)

I never sead the 270 was a bad saw just the performance wasn't a big enough step up from the ms250 in my dealers opinion for what I wanted to use the saw for. 


Spectre468 said:


> The 250/251 aren't even in the same class as the 271, in many ways. The 250 series is home owner grade and the 271 is farm and ranch grade, think of it like a semi-pro saw, a step between the home owner and pro grade saws. I think it is a great saw for what it is. And I'm no stranger to the Stihl pro line. I currently own a 241, 261, 362 and a 661.


----------



## Franny K (Jul 1, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> The 250/251 aren't even in the same class as the 271, in many ways.



The 251 is really softly suspended in the anti vibe. Chances are that is one of the class differences you speak of. The displacement might be really the structural issue Stihl separates their classes homeowner vs farm and ranch which they name differently for different countries.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 1, 2016)

A31unit said:


> That's really interesting. Never knew that. I did consider a 545 due to research here but im short on husky dealers where I am. The stihl dealer near me is a stand up mom and pop business. They don't flex the price at all but seem to be knowledgable and they have been in business for as long as I can remember.



The 545 is a true semi-pro saw, much better than any current "farm and ranch" saw.


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 1, 2016)

Spectre468 said:


> The 250/251 aren't even in the same class as the 271, in many ways. The 250 series is home owner grade *and the 271 is farm and ranch grade, think of it like a semi-pro saw*, a step between the home owner and pro grade saws. I think it is a great saw for what it is. And I'm no stranger to the Stihl pro line. I currently own a 241, 261, 362 and a 661.



It is very far from a true "semi-pro" saw, just an overgrown homeowner saw.


----------



## James Miller (Jul 1, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> It is very far from a true "semi-pro" saw, just an overgrown homeowner saw.


 I agree with ST husqvarna seem to make the only true semi pro saws any more.


----------



## Khntr85 (Jul 1, 2016)

I just re-read your very first question, and without a doubt I would get the ms251 or husky equivalent.... You say most of the stuff is already cut and you only burn 2 cord a year....for a little as you will be using a saw why not get a light one.....when the ms251 was my only saw I cut 1-2 cord every weekend and only cut hardwood....saw still runs/works great....

The choice is yours my friend, but get the lightest saw that will get the job done, your back will thank you!!!!..

Also I am not trying to push stihl saws by any means..... I am just telling you what I have literally done myself and my experiences.... I base my opinions on real life experiences, not by names and numbers!!!!'


----------



## sunfish (Jul 1, 2016)

A31unit said:


> I'm almost positive I'm gonna go with the 271


You're not listening very good.


----------



## Khntr85 (Jul 1, 2016)

sunfish said:


> You're not listening very good.


 Lol, I guess not....I would say "almost positive" isn't quite certain though lol...

When I re-read his first post and it said most the wood is cut to 18" but some is longer, I though hell that's a good deal and he won't have to cut much....Especially cutting 2-cord a year....

Either way not trying to ruffle feathers by any means the ms271 will do a mighty fine job for him.....


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 1, 2016)

James Miller said:


> I agree with ST husqvarna seem to make the only true semi pro saws any more.



There are other brands that do it, at least Echo/Shindaiwa and Dolmar - and Jonsered has the same ones as Husky. Solo used to do it, but I'm not updated on what they currently do.
The last Stihl one was the MS341, that was a "detuned" MS361 (not sold in the US, or here). Then it is debatable if the MS650 was a pro or a semi-pro saw....

A semi-pro saw is based on a pro saw, but has a lesser performing engine, and sometimes a few cheaper detail solutions (like a spur sprocket). A clamshell design and a plastic case is no-go.


----------



## A31unit (Jul 1, 2016)

I am listening well enough to know not to overbuy a saw. The ms271 is way more than I will ever need. I am convinced of that and the ms251 would probably suit my needs fine. I guess by definition I would tend to be a "saw polisher" since I take better care of my tools than they even need. I can get a 251 for about $310, a 271 for $350 and a 545 for about $450. The point is I don't need to spend $450 on a saw or any more for that matter. There is no doubt there is a very diverse group of saw users here. As you can tell by my previous posts I am much more of a novice than some of the frequent fliers here. I am here because I value your knowledge and opinions and want to make as much of an informed decision in my purchase as possible. Why would I tie money up in something that's gonna sit on a shelf except for a few times a year? I know your gonna say that it is more fun to use, will hold its value better, etc. None of that really matters if I buy a REASONABLE saw and take good care of it. I feel like some take it as a personal assault if I lean toward one thing over another


----------



## sunfish (Jul 1, 2016)

Part of my point about not listening, is the fact a ms271 is the same size as a ms291 but with a smaller motor. It makes no sense to go with a 271, even if you save $50. Get the ms291 with more power in the same size package. In these lower end Stihl saws the ms251 is the best bet.

That said, the 545 would be a much better saw to polish and over care for.


----------



## A31unit (Jul 1, 2016)

sunfish said:


> Part of my point about not listening, is the fact a ms271 is the same size as a ms291 but with a smaller motor. It makes no sense to go with a 271, even if you save $50. Get the ms291 with more power in the same size package. In these lower end Stihl saws the ms251 is the best bet.
> 
> That said, the 545 would be a much better saw to polish and over care for.


Yes. It probably would but money is a factor in my case. The 251 is the best seller according to my local dealer. It is certainly lighter and smaller. The 271 is apparently the best selling saw for the company


----------



## sunfish (Jul 1, 2016)

A31unit said:


> Yes. It probably would but money is a factor in my case. The 251 is the best seller according to my local dealer. It is certainly lighter and smaller. The 271 is apparently the best selling saw for the company


The ms291 is the best seller for the company. The 271 is kind of an odd ball.


----------



## Khntr85 (Jul 1, 2016)

A31unit said:


> I am listening well enough to know not to overbuy a saw. The ms271 is way more than I will ever need. I am convinced of that and the ms251 would probably suit my needs fine. I guess by definition I would tend to be a "saw polisher" since I take better care of my tools than they even need. I can get a 251 for about $310, a 271 for $350 and a 545 for about $450. The point is I don't need to spend $450 on a saw or any more for that matter. There is no doubt there is a very diverse group of saw users here. As you can tell by my previous posts I am much more of a novice than some of the frequent fliers here. I am here because I value your knowledge and opinions and want to make as much of an informed decision in my purchase as possible. Why would I tie money up in something that's gonna sit on a shelf except for a few times a year? I know your gonna say that it is more fun to use, will hold its value better, etc. None of that really matters if I buy a REASONABLE saw and take good care of it. I feel like some take it as a personal assault if I lean toward one thing over another


 
Hey I re-read my post and it sounded rude, so I apologize as I didn't mean to sound like that at ALL.... You will be fine with the least expensive saw that's for sure the ms251 will serve you well for sure!!!!


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 1, 2016)

I would chose a Dolmar 421 over a 251 any day of the week. Pro build and about the best homeowner saw someone can get in my eyes. We have some dolmar dealers here that are more than excelent to deal with!

And as sawtroll mentioned there are quite a few real semi pro saws out there. The echo 490 would be a model in your required power range. But as mentioned above the 421 would be my choice as a homeowner over anything else in that power range. But if it has to be a Stihl, the 251 will serve you well. 

7


----------



## sunfish (Jul 1, 2016)

They all cut wood. Buy what ya like.


----------



## James Miller (Jul 1, 2016)

A31unit said:


> Yes. It probably would but money is a factor in my case. The 251 is the best seller according to my local dealer. It is certainly lighter and smaller. The 271 is apparently the best selling saw for the company


I heard most of the same things when I joined. The first time I mentioned I run an echo 590 as my main saw. Instant why not a stihl this or husqvarna that. I didn't have 3-400 extra dollars at the time but I understand there are better faster lighter saws in that class. That's what there getting at with the 545 its just better. If money is an issue the ms250 is just fine for what you want to do. I ran the piss out of mine and never had any problems. 
small sample of what mine did for 4 years as the one saw plan. If you do what you say with it you'll never ware it out.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2016)

Contact member @fordf150 and but a Dolmar 421 from him.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 1, 2016)

James Miller said:


> I heard most of the same things when I joined.


Nobody listens when they first get here. I didn't either... lol


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jul 1, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Contact member @fordf150 and but a Dolmar 421 from him.



This is very good advice. I've got a 421, and for the price, Stihl doesn't have anything close. I would have preferred to buy a Stihl, but the lack of anything decent under $550 made up my mind.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 1, 2016)

Ryan'smilling said:


> This is very good advice. I've got a 421, and for the price, Stihl doesn't have anything close. I would have preferred to buy a Stihl, but the lack of anything decent under $550 made up my mind.


No one has anything in the same ball park, IMHO.


----------



## A31unit (Jul 1, 2016)

I will check out the Dolmar 421. If I decide on the 251 should I take the 18" bar that it comes standard with or would it run better with a 16? I think I remember reading somewhere that the "wood boss" 18 is more like a 16" anyway...


----------



## Franny K (Jul 1, 2016)

A31unit said:


> I will check out the Dolmar 421. If I decide on the 251 should I take the 18" bar that it comes standard with or would it run better with a 16? I think I remember reading somewhere that the "wood boss" 18 is more like a 16" anyway...


Hard to answer that exactly. The sensible thing to do in getting an ms251 is to get the dealership to swap out the 0.325 pitch chain bar and sprocket for the mini spline kit and 3/8 picco set up. It came up $7 less for me. Might as well get the 18 inch bar and use 62 links with the 7 tooth drive the sprocket kit comes with. Yes those smaller Stihl bars the 3005 series have less drive link count than the 3003 at least in "18 inch" and 0.325. Even if you later choose to use 0.325 chain just get a different drive sprocket, about $7 from Stihl and a narrow kerf 0.325 bar and chain about $30 if you shop around. "wood boss" seems new in this model, wonder if that means lower grade bar than before. My 18 inch picco bar was made in Germany, not sure what you will get now.


----------



## A31unit (Jul 1, 2016)

Franny K said:


> Hard to answer that exactly. The sensible thing to do in getting an ms251 is to get the dealership to swap out the 0.325 pitch chain bar and sprocket for the mini spline kit and 3/8 picco set up. It came up $7 less for me. Might as well get the 18 inch bar and use 62 links with the 7 tooth drive the sprocket kit comes with. Yes those smaller Stihl bars the 3005 series have less drive link count than the 3003 at least in "18 inch" and 0.325. Even if you later choose to use 0.325 chain just get a different drive sprocket, about $7 from Stihl and a narrow kerf 0.325 bar and chain about $30 if you shop around. "wood boss" seems new in this model, wonder if that means lower grade bar than before. My 18 inch picco bar was made in Germany, not sure what you will get now.


Why would that picco chain setup be better than the .325 setup it comes standard with? The selling point my dealer was trying to make was that the 251 is the first saw as you go up in size that comes with the .325 chain


----------



## Franny K (Jul 1, 2016)

A31unit said:


> Why would that picco chain setup be better than the .325 setup it comes standard with? The selling point my dealer was trying to make was that the 251 is the first saw as you go up in size that comes with the .325 chain


First I will say the existence of that mini spline drum and picco 7 tooth rim is the main reason I chose to get a ms251. It is a hard case to make Stihl 251 over Dolmar 421 unless that mini spline is in the mix. The Dolmar can also use a rim drive set up but only Stihl has sprockets designed for 3/8lp/picco.

As to the question. Much safer chain the picco, easier on the clutch which a lot of folks seem to melt the surrounding composite material, removes a thinner amount of material.

I might also note that if you get the non easy start model it only has one starter pawl. See if your dealer thinks that is a great thing, the largest saw with only one starter pawl. Guessing a bit here.


----------



## Full Chisel (Jul 1, 2016)

For the amount of cutting you do, a well maintained MS251 will last you at least 10 years or more. I would go with the picco setup with an 18" bar or .325 with a 16". I would plan on opening up the muffler and deleting the limiters once your warranty is up...the newer mufflers are pretty restrictive with a pencil sized outlet.

The Dolmar does get rave reviews around here but I have no experience with it.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 2, 2016)

The dolmar can equally be set up with 3/8 picco chain if wanted. 

7


----------



## Franny K (Jul 2, 2016)

7sleeper said:


> The dolmar can equally be set up with 3/8 picco chain if wanted.
> 
> 7


6 tooth spur (Probably comes that way around here.) or less than ideal rim in 7 tooth.


----------



## missedbass (Jul 3, 2016)

A31unit said:


> I can't lie though. One time I drove out to a husky dealer about 45 min away. I wanted to get my hands on a husky saw just to compare. This dealer sold both stihl and husky so I was able to compare them side by side. What turned me off was that I knew more about the saws than the guy behind the counter. No lie. He couldn't even answer the length of the warranty when I asked.
> Anyway from an untrained uneducated firewood cutter I can tell you this.
> The 550xp felt like a race car compared to the 261! With that being said I used to own a 261 and really liked it. I just don't need that much saw anymore. I am afraid what I am about to purchase will fall short since I am forever spoiled by the first real saw I owned. The 261


What happened to your 261? Hard to believe you would go from a 261 to a 251


----------



## rsilvers (Mar 20, 2018)

I lifted both today, and the 271 was a bunch heavier. Made me like the 251. Does't matter if just bucking, but for cutting face cuts it matters to me.


----------

